# Rubber Roof Bubbles



## ARCHER (Feb 22, 2021)

Easy question, I hope.  If there are small bubbles along the edge of a rubber roof on a 5th wheel, does that mean it is leaking or that they air bubbles?  I have not seen any leaks inside.  I am getting ready to recoat the entire roof with new sealant but wanted to make sure I did not have a major issue.  When recoating the roof, should those bubbles be stuck with a pin to remove air (if that is what it is) before recoating or what?  Any suggestions?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 24, 2021)

Most likely just where the glue did not stick. Moisture could be if near seams. I would probley use a glue needle and shot glue in them


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 24, 2021)

Tks .I plan on recoating the roof soon.  The RV (5th Wheel) is only 3 1/2 years old.  Roof dirty but I have not seen any leaks anywhere.    I'll do the needle thingy before I recoat.  Is there a special kind of glue/needle and where do you get it?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2021)

Most of rv stores will have what you need .  Have you mashed them to see if its a bubble or may e something undr the material.  If it not soft would not fool with it


----------

